# Family Portraits!



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

So, I thought I'd try to get a rare shot of me with both of my dogs...using the webcam on my laptop. Results:




























:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

HAHAHAHA Lila is so funny!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> HAHAHAHA Lila is so funny!


She sure is something, that one. She felt a sudden and urgent need to give me ALL THE KISSES IN THE UNIVERSE, apparently.


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

Hahahahahaha that looks about how it would go with mine too.... especially Piggy, LOL


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, cute!! We joke that Annie, our Boxer can't hold her "licker" and I see your Boxers can relate! haha


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

You really got some cute pictures!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

love love love your dogs....


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Awww, they look so sweet!


----------

